# An attempt at making some "Epic" music



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

UPDATE:

__
https://soundcloud.com/user5999551%2Fepic-dramatic-orchestra

I need some feedback.
What is good and bad about this piece?


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

For me...It conjures up thoughts of a "Fantasy" film, like the old Jim Henson movies "Labyrinth" or "The Dark Crystal". Something with Elves, and Fairies anyway. I like it.


----------

